# Baker21 vs BMW Mini Cooper Cabrio MK1........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all............:wave:

Well this is a 'Mini' detail in more ways than one...........

Basically a very good friend of mine and a work colleague finally decided to take the plunge and get married, your probably wondering what that has to do with this post well, simple fact is he wanted to use his future wife's motor on the day for him and his best man to get around in.......:car:

Obviously he wanted it looking in tip top condition but as he only mentioned this on the Monday before the Saturday wedding time was short..........:doublesho

I had detailed this Mini just under 2 years ago and as Kenny lives in a flat with no access to water, etc he has tried his best to keep it looking ship shape but it's safe to say some marks have found their way back into the paintwork............

As Jules and I would be heading to the wedding on the Saturday I could only take time out on the Friday afternoon to spend a few hours making it look a little more respectable, so Kenny dropped the Mini off on Friday afternoon at around 4pm looking as follows:














































Swirls are back:





































*The Detail Process*

Now the process would be short and sweet and the brief was to just make it look 'respectable', obviously I wanted to do my best but only had around 3 hours to make an impact, the car was looking a little sorry for itself but with no time to loose I had to make a start in the warm sunshine........:detailer:

First job on the list would be to attack the wheels, no time to get them off and they hadn't been off since the last time I did them just under 2 years ago, where I had applied some Poorboys Wheel Sealant, the wheel looked as follows:










Wheel rinsed first:










Paying attention to the arches as well:










Now Howard (HC1001) had sent me a sample of some Bilberry Wheel Cleaner about a year ago and I hadn't used it, whoops, so I thought I would give it a go:










Aggitated with an EZ Wheel Brush:










Smaller areas were attended to by a Detailer Brush:










Each wheel was then rinsed and I was shocked at how easily the wheels cleaned up, Poorboys Wheel Sealant had done well............:thumb:

The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsing first:










This was then foamed:










This was rinsed again and then a Wash Mitt was placed into the wash bucket:










I then washed a few panels:










Then into the rinse bucket:










This was repeated on all the panels and the car rinsed again:










The sun was beating down now and the panel temperatures were getting warm so luckily the Mini fitted nicely in the shade by the window:










I then applied some Megs Last Touch all over the car:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










With the roof down the Mini was looking as follows:










I had no time to run over the car with the machine so decided to go with some Blackfire on the Mini as I have had some good results on black motors with it historically, so out with the Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection via the supplied Applicator Pad:










This was followed by some Midnight Sun Wax via the supplid Applicator Pad:










This was followed by the Deep Gloss Spray:










I then turned my attention to the interior and used some Megs APC, Microfibre Dusting Mitt, Megs Slide Lock Brush and Henry to make it look more respectable:










This was followed by some CG Apple Scent for the inside and boot:










I used some Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths on the windows:










Some Megs Hyper Dressing was used on the arches:










The tyres were dressed with some AS Highstyle via a Paint Brush:










Finally I gave the exhaust a wipe over with some Autosol and a Microfibre:



















*The Results:*







































































































































































































And that's it, only 3 hours allowed and the car was collected looking a little better than earlier, obviously I would have liked more time with it but that was not available...........:thumb:

Have to say that I am starting to like the Black Fire set up of products, lots that I don't have but i do think they are easy to work with and deliver good results, can't comment on the durability but good to try every now and again........:thumb:

Safe to say that Kenny had a great wedding day, he is still on holiday from work and thought this might be nice for him to read on his return, Jules and I had a great time at the wedding with some good photos taken during the day........:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always...........

*UPDATE:*

Thought I would share some pics of the Mini back at home but also ready for it's 'Big Wedding Day':

*Without Bow:*














































*With Bow:*



















*Update - Bow Scratching:*

Well last week I had to tidy up the mess from the bows that were on for the wedding, safe to say this was always going to happen but no problem, within 30 mins the bonnet was looking a little better...........

So Kenton came around after work and the bonnet looked as follows on the passenger side:




























Then after a hit with some Megs 205 on a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad, this knocked the grey away but some deeper marks remained, so then I tried some Megs 105 on a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad, not bad but not quite they, so onto some 3M FCP on a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad and we get the following on the driver's side:










50/50:



















Then after machining the other side, followed by going over the whole bonnet with some Megs 205 on a 3M Blue Finishing Pad and we are back to normal:




























This motor is now for sale so anyone that's interested then please let me know...........:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looks great for a quickie Si! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely end result, cracking finish:thumb: Just purchased the blackfire kit myself & can't speak highly enough of it, leaves a beautiful shine!!!!


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

That was bloody amazing, the results you achieved in the time available were very good imo (I'm convinced I must work slow)


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey Simon,
That looks a millions times better than when it arrived.
Would you say the blackfire stuff is only suited to darker coloured cars? Or can it also be used on light ones?

PS Any nice bridesmaids at the wedding?:thumb:

Aly


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

cracking job m8,it turned out well even without a machine polisher in site


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work fella :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

JCW85 said:


> That was bloody amazing, the results you achieved in the time available were very good imo (I'm convinced I must work slow)


I get that feeling as well. Another good job done Baker21.


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice quick detail and Congratulations to the happy couple!


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice work, I wish I could get those sort of result as quickly.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Lovely end result, cracking finish:thumb: Just purchased the blackfire kit myself & can't speak highly enough of it, leaves a beautiful shine!!!!


Yeah it does give a good shine, not as slick as Zaino and also not sure on the durability but a good product to use I think...........:thumb:



JCW85 said:


> That was bloody amazing, the results you achieved in the time available were very good imo (I'm convinced I must work slow)


I'm sure that's not the case mate, I just get on with it when the music is playing on the old iPhone.........



G105ALY said:


> Hey Simon,
> That looks a millions times better than when it arrived.
> Would you say the blackfire stuff is only suited to darker coloured cars? Or can it also be used on light ones?
> 
> ...


I haven't used it on any lighter coloured cars so couldn't comment mate but at some stage will give it a try, as for the bridemaids, wasn't looking, I had Jules by my side................



GSVHammer said:


> I get that feeling as well. Another good job done Baker21.


As stated about mate, it's all about the music choice I reckon...........:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Yeah it does give a good shine, not as slick as Zaino and also not sure on the durability but a good product to use I think...........:thumb:
> 
> Its good, but Zaino is unbelievable & in a different league!!! Well worth the graft of the long application!!!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great, defo a good job in 3 hours, would be nice to see a few sun shots just to see how will the products fills the swirls.

Cheers

PaulN

Ps about time youpair got married isnt it???


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Looks great, defo a good job in 3 hours, would be nice to see a few sun shots just to see how will the products fills the swirls.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Yeah your right Paul, I should have taken some closer shots, to be honest the All Paint Protection does fill in some swirls to be honest, another reason I used it, will see if I can get some shots in the next few days or so........:thumb:

As for me and Jules, good job she isn't on here and reading that, you will give her some ideas............:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice job !!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

nice quick turnaround there!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work for a short time space


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

nice job i like black fire to


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Gorgeous results as usual mate. :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Another top one in minimum time mate - Excellent:thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great job, especially given the short timescale :thumb:


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks great - good work,


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Fantastic results is such a short time, similar to JCW85 & GSVHammer I'm convinced I work slowly :lol: Will have to choose some better tunes next time am out doing the cars


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

About time you used the Bilberry!............:lol:

Very nice work lad, I can see you driving one of these when you move on from the Superb.............:lol:

How did you find the Bilberry?

Cheers

H


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

richard33dees said:


> Fantastic results is such a short time, similar to JCW85 & GSVHammer I'm convinced I work slowly :lol: Will have to choose some better tunes next time am out doing the cars


The right tunes are a winner mate, trust me...........:thumb:



HC1001 said:


> About time you used the Bilberry!............:lol:
> 
> Very nice work lad, I can see you driving one of these when you move on from the Superb.............:lol:
> 
> ...


:lol:

Sorry mate I have been a little slack on the Bilberry but I was impressed with it, trouble is I don't know whether it was the Sealant on the wheels of the Bilberry doing the work............

As for me driving a Mini, er nope, where would I fit all my kit............:doublesho:lol:


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

great results in a short amount of time


----------



## Lee Yoder (Sep 11, 2008)

Great job on a short timeline! Given that you really didn't do any paint correction, the results speak for themselves. Good on ya'!


Later,
Lee

PS, save of that warm weather for when I visit in October (not really any chance of that, but I can hope!)


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Car washed with "Zaino Megs Hyper Wash"? That's a new one mate :lol:

Looks great! For 3 hours that aint too shabby! :thumb:


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

You've got this lark down to a fine art my friend! Another nice write up and great results in such little time :thumb:


----------



## nivr6 (May 20, 2010)

Great results but you should try a polish from USA called 'maas' check it out its amazing


----------



## nivr6 (May 20, 2010)

Should have said sorry, its for metal only and would work on your exhaust better.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

si great work as all ways


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Great job yet again:thumb: I did miss the pics of Jules though


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Lee Yoder said:


> Great job on a short timeline! Given that you really didn't do any paint correction, the results speak for themselves. Good on ya'!
> 
> Later,
> Lee
> ...


With the weather as it is at the moment, anything is possible, my folks live in the USA.............:wave:



sim L said:


> Car washed with "Zaino Megs Hyper Wash"? That's a new one mate :lol:
> 
> Looks great! For 3 hours that aint too shabby! :thumb:


Whoops, good old copy and paste got the better of me, will edit that now...........:thumb:



nivr6 said:


> Great results but you should try a polish from USA called 'maas' check it out its amazing





nivr6 said:


> Should have said sorry, its for metal only and would work on your exhaust better.


Thanks for the heads up mate, I will have a look at it on my next USA trip.........:thumb:



Mullins said:


> Great job yet again:thumb: I did miss the pics of Jules though


Sorry mate, she was working so I was flying solo on this one...........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

OP edited to show the Mini back home and all tied up for the Wedding...........:car:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

OP now edited to show some re-machining after the 'Wedding Bows' had marked the bonnet....................

Mini is now for sale also, so anyone that's interested then let me know...........:thumb:


----------



## Paul007 (May 7, 2011)

Top job as always !


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up as always Simon, stunning reflections matey


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice job!

My E39 has similar marring up the bonnet from wedding bows that were used two weeks ago. Really need to get them sorted, I was hoping that the fresh application of SRP and EGP that they were rubbing on would protect the finish for the short driving that we did, sadly not!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job mate - were they scratches from the bow?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Blue said:


> Nice job!
> 
> My E39 has similar marring up the bonnet from wedding bows that were used two weeks ago. Really need to get them sorted, I was hoping that the fresh application of SRP and EGP that they were rubbing on would protect the finish for the short driving that we did, sadly not!


It's sadly not mate, they are very corse the ribbon's and some of the marks it inflicts are almost like little cuts.......:doublesho



Old Skool said:


> Nice job mate - were they scratches from the bow?


Yep sure were, proof if ever you wanted it that it's best to use someonelse's motor............:car:


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Very nice Simon - i really do love the Mini and the almost effortless results in such a short time with a deep black gloss finish - simply amazing!!! :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

samuir1974 said:


> Very nice Simon - i really do love the Mini and the almost effortless results in such a short time with a deep black gloss finish - simply amazing!!! :thumb:


You can achieve good results in a short time period, I guess this shows what a 'Protection Detail' can do, just don't look too closely at the paintwork in direct sunlight.........:doublesho

Like the Avatar........:thumb:


----------

